# Αλληλεγγύη στους αγωνιζόμενους μετανάστες



## rogne (Feb 1, 2011)

Σήμερα το ΔΣ του ΣΜΕΔ εξέδωσε μια *ανακοίνωση αλληλεγγύης* (την επισυνάπτω και σε pdf) στους εκατοντάδες μετανάστες και πρόσφυγες που αγωνίζονται αυτό τον καιρό για νομιμοποίηση ή για πολιτικό άσυλο.

Από το ιστολόγιο της Πρωτοβουλίας Αλληλεγγύης στους μετανάστες απεργούς πείνας μάς ζητήθηκε και μια αγγλική μετάφραση αυτής της ανακοίνωσης, για να προωθηθεί σε ιστοσελίδες του εξωτερικού. Υποθέτω ότι ευπρόσδεκτες θα ήταν μεταφράσεις και σε άλλες γλώσσες, απλώς η Πρωτοβουλία ντράπηκε να το ζητήσει...

Εγώ, που δεν ντρέπομαι, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τις/τους συναδέλφους της Λεξιλογίας που έχουν τον χρόνο, τη διάθεση και τις γνώσεις, να βοηθήσουν σε μια απόπειρα μετάφρασης (στ' αγγλικά γι' αρχή, αλλά και σε όποια άλλη γλώσσα θέλει ο καθένας και η καθεμιά) της ανακοίνωσης. Είναι κι αυτό μια μορφή έμπρακτης αλληλεγγύης, για όσους θα ήθελαν να την εκφράσουν.

Τι λέτε, γίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι μέχρι κάποια στιγμή αύριο (αν αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα) θα μπορούσα να χτυπήσω το ελληνοαγγλικό.


----------



## rogne (Feb 1, 2011)

> Νομίζω ότι μέχρι κάποια στιγμή αύριο (αν αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα) θα μπορούσα να χτυπήσω το ελληνοαγγλικό.


Κανένα πρόβλημα, από εμάς εξαρτάται. Ευχαριστώ θερμά, nickel.


----------



## rogne (Feb 4, 2011)

Η αγγλική μετάφραση ετοιμάστηκε, στάλθηκε στην Πρωτοβουλία Αλληλεγγύης και *αναρτήθηκε* στην ιστοσελίδα του ΣΜΕΔ (γι' αρχή).

Πολλές ευχαριστίες ξανά στον nickel για τη δουλειά του!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2011)

Μπράβο, παιδιά, ωραίο κείμενο!


----------



## anef (Feb 7, 2011)

Μια συλλογή πολλών σχετικών άρθρων στην εφημερίδα Καθρέφτης.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2011)

Και μια έκφραση "αλληλεγγύης" απ' την ανάποδη: Στ. Μάινας.

Το Mega χάρηκε τόσο πολύ με αυτή τη γνήσια εκδήλωση "αντιρατσιστικού" πνεύματος που την πήρε από τη μεγαλόστομη και μεγαλόσχημη ιστοσελίδα του διευθυντή του και την έβαλε και στην κεντρική του. Ξέχασε όμως να βάλει και τη φώτο με το στιλέτο...


----------

